

Microsoft in talks with Yahoo again - soundsop
http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2008/05/18/microsoft-yahoo.html

======
ideas101
i dont know why i'm shot down (by down arrow) by the readers - but once again
i would like to clarify if u guys have mistaken me ... first thing first, this
is definitely 3 way fight (yahoo, google and ms) - the timing is important
here as yahoo & goolge is almost there to announce a deal and MS shows up with
an alternative to keep google away from the deal (this is no brainier). This
gives Yahoo an awesome position (at least for short term) with huge multiple
benefits,such as #1 it can get best of the best deal possible either from
google or MS (doesn't really matter who as far as good money shows up in
yahoo's bank account), #2 these negotiations will put a speed breaker on Carl
Ichan's bid for getting a new board (remember shareholder meeting is not far
away, again it is all about timing) #3 if any deal is announced (whether with
google or MS) before shareholder's meeting then yahoo's stock price will go up
for sure and the chances are Carl Ichan will soften his position, #4 the deal
(with google or ms) will make everyone happy with win win situation for all 3
important yahoo stake-holders (employees, end-users and shareholders) and #5
the biggest of all is if yahoo and google get in to a deal then stock prices
will go up and yahoo will be then able to justify why they didn't budge to
sell the company to MS - also now if at all MS wants to buy yahoo (even after
a year) then they have to bow down to the price that yahoo wants, also
remember this deal (between yahoo and google) will also make all 3 stake-
holders happy. So by this analysis i think Yang is proving to be in a very
strong position and he is smart enough to get the best out of these 2 bidders
to make all 3 important stake-holders happy ....

------
ideas101
oh! this is going to be interesting !!! it will create a clear 3 way fight
(yahoo, google and MS) with fair chances and platform to everyone ... on the
other side it could also be a tactic by yahoo to divert the shareholder's
attention so that any attack on their board thru proxy war can be eliminated.
THIS IS REALLY GOING TO BE A FUN !!! (smart one though)

